
Show HN: Classy – Ambient sound player ideal for work and relaxation - ashwin_kumar
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ashking.app.getclassy.getclassy
======
ashwin_kumar
Hey all,

I started learning android development for about a month now and I feel really
comfortable now.

Made Classy, it's my first hobby app.

Classy is an ambient sound player which can help you drown out the surrounding
noise and help you focus on your tasks.

Please try and let me know your feedback. I think I can learn a lot this way
and will will definitely evaluate and consider your ideas :)

P.S: Things learnt so far experimenting and building Classy: 1\. Wireframe
tools like Balsamiq and free paper sketching to put ideas on paper. 2\.
Photoshop basics to change color of icons and to generate color palette 3\.
Android ListView in depth and its limitations and actual functioning of
recycle view 4\. Android's Mediaplayer and Soundpool: pros and cons 5\.
Customizing native controls like seekbar. 6\. Activities and how to trigger
them.

More learning on the way! :)

Thank you all.

------
molinj
This is very cool. Useful for a student like me.

